# Live bait vs artificial?



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

So I am working and writing something wanna get your guys input live bait vs artificial? I use a jig tip with live bait and I am more than comfortable saying I can out fish most baits with it. I almost always run a second pole with minnows or leeches and pick up a few extra fish but I catch a lot fish on vibes jigs and swim baits I almost always out fish live bait with a lure. Was wondering what you guys prefer please let me know live or artificial and why thanks guys and as always FISH On !!!!!!!


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Always have meat on, confidence thing more than anything. I have outfished guys using just artificials more times than i can remember.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here. Not much confidence with my ability using fake bait.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I am waiting to here from the live bait guys. I used to be a dire hard live bait fisherman. Over the last 15 years though I have crafted a skill out of lure fishing that is though to beat. Thanks guys for the comments in advance and as always FISH On!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on what specie and what time of year which MIGHT work better. I prefer artificial on everything other that catfish. For bass, it is artificial only.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Depends on current. Artificial bait can be flavored so artificial bait can look like food and smell like food these days. Only thing artificial doesnt do yet is move on its own. But if the water is choppy it will move the artificial bait for you. Salted shiners versus gulp shiner versus live emerald shiner. Which one do i prefer? A wounded minnow is the best bait imo. You can catch smelt all the way up the food chain to walleye.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just like the feel of getting the strike with artificial. but most times I use both.

we use to crappie fish a lot in late afternoon. my wife would use minnows with a bobber. I would have at least 1 rod out with minnow and bobber. then I would take a 1/8 oz pinky jig in yellow or pink head with white tails. I would catch more fish on the 1 rod with the jig than all the minnow rods put together. one thing casting a jig much more water is covered. but my wife would act mad when I would cast out past her minnow then reel in about 2' to the left or right of her bobber and catch fish with the jig.
sherman


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> I just like the feel of getting the strike with artificial. but most times I use both.
> 
> we use to crappie fish a lot in late afternoon. my wife would use minnows with a bobber. I would have at least 1 rod out with minnow and bobber. then I would take a 1/8 oz pinky jig in yellow or pink head with white tails. I would catch more fish on the 1 rod with the jig than all the minnow rods put together. one thing casting a jig much more water is covered. but my wife would act mad when I would cast out past her minnow then reel in about 2' to the left or right of her bobber and catch fish with the jig.
> sherman


LOL my wife does same thing gets so mad I am teaching her to jig fish but she loves the bobber thing for crappie s


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

Depends on time of year and what I'm fishing for. Only time I use live bait is for ice fishing and anytime I'm trying to get some perch. But the rest of time I'll use artificial cause it's just easier.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I can be real lazy when using live bait. Fake bait always have to be reeling-twitching-left-right-up-down!!! lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im a lazy fisherman. I like float fishing. I can just chill and let the minnow work.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Lol I feel the lazy aspect some days. Hey who does not like to crappie fish with minnows fun to watch the bobber start to walk then gone UT if I wanna catch a cooler full I turn to jig and slam them while the bite is hot. I use to drift fish alot but learned I can cover way more water and find the fish faster by pitching vibes and jigs. Thanks guys for all the comments look forward to hear from more of ya on this and as always FISH On!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Depends on what specie and what time of year which MIGHT work better. I prefer artificial on everything other that catfish. For bass, it is artificial only.


As for bass, I would love to fish against someone using live bait. Using live bait limits your options considerably, especially your mobility. With artificial lures, you are constantly moving, searching for active fish, which you are more apt to find than a stationary live bait user. Not to say you have to remain in place to get them with live baits, but taking your baits up and relocating would be a pain.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I rarely use live bait. When I do, it's just a worm once in a while for deep perch.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Go figure live bait lol and lost a monster eye on live bait because of a drag issue man I got switch to braid


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I’ve always wondered about guppies versus jigs. A pink guppy versus a pink jig. Or a white guppy against a white jig. More of an apples to apples comparison besides the jig being fur and a guppy being a guppy.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I noodle, so I guess my finger is live bait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Live bait is great for active fish, but many times you can bump them on the nose with it and not get bit. Artificial baits like cranks, blades and spoons work better when the fish aren't active. They bite out of aggressive reaction even if they aren't hungry.


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Typically both. I work soft plastics and spinners while I have a minnow or leech under a bobber.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

For smallies I use artificials 95% of the time. If the bait has been tough I may use live crays. 

For steelhead drifting I use plastics 100% and the majority of the time outfish guys using live minnows or eggs. There are days when the water is muddy that eggs are tough to beat.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

James lucius said:


> So I am working and writing something wanna get your guys input live bait vs artificial? I use a jig tip with live bait and I am more than comfortable saying I can out fish most baits with it. I almost always run a second pole with minnows or leeches and pick up a few extra fish but I catch a lot fish on vibes jigs and swim baits I almost always out fish live bait


Depends on targeted species, however, 
Live Bait - 0%
Gulp Alive - 2%
Artificials - 98%


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I am artificial all the way and it's crazy I really thought that there would be more live bait answers. Looks like a though grind for the bait shop guys and I am now getting my leeches delivered right to my door. But the real question is does artificial really out fish live bait. I challenge you guys to take the time and try both and make a day of comparison. Thanks for all the answers and I continue to look forward to more thanks guys and as always FISH On!!!!!!!!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Leeches are live bait I realize this before someone points it out I use them to tip my jigs or run on a slip bobber so I am like 99% artificial lol


----------

